# COKE Anyone?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

That's Ginger, our 8 month old Ocicat.

Dan


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

yep, I'll take that coke!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

what a cutie


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

oh thats cute! what a lovely puddy tat too!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lol, looks like Ginger is wearing that as an outfit! :lol:


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

That should be an ad!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll take a case!!! :luv


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

im going to complain, i didnt get that freebie with my coke!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you for all the warm replies. She is 'special' as are all of y'all's kittys too  .

We got her after Henry, our 2 year old Ocicat went missing 2 1/2 years ago. He was THE most unusual(in the BEST way possible!) cat we'd ever owned so when it became obvious he wasn't coming back(we think he was stolen?), I said "We have to get another Ocicat." We opted for a female this time and got Ginger from a breeder in Arkansas(wonderful transaction btw!). Here is her missing "big brother/cousin":










Note, he's getting ready to jump in a friend's truck and that's not the first time he did it. Here he is checking out the interior:










He had done it to stranger's cars too when they pulled into our driveway. 

Ginger is an inside kitty now and I think she'll stay that way although Henry and I had a wonderful time togeather outdoors.

Dan


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I would love some Coke right now :lol:


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Ginger looks soooo cute!!! My girls like beer boxes better 8O 

Funny that her eyes show up red in the photos, mine always should up glowing green.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

very cute! 

 what is an ocicat?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

kitty_miss said:


> very cute!
> 
> what is an ocicat?


http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Ocicat ... =&ei=UTF-8 :wink:


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I don't care much for Diet Coke(Regular coke tastes better) but I love the pictures. The cat in the box is beautiful. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

kitty_miss said:


> very cute!
> 
> what is an ocicat?


Ocicat profile

Dan


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm a Pepsi fan myself, but I would definately take that particular box of coke. :wink:


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Dec 10, 2005)

I will take one, please.

What a beauty. Very healthy looking cats (Henry too) Sorry about Henry. That must have been hard for you.

Before I came on this forum I didn't know about ocicats. Now I want one...


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Oooh, and it's diet too! Which is a good thing as you won't gain weight just for kissing and hugging her.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww bless her


----------

